# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  3DFilaLab Voltivo ExcelFil™ filament  http://www.3dfilalab.com

## Romeo

Based in Singapore, 3DFilaLab aims to be a leading supplier of 3D printer filaments to the 3D printing community of enterprises and individuals. We promise to deliver premium goods at affordable prices. We are the exclusive distributor for Voltivo ExcelFil™.

Visit us at http://www.3dfilalab.com
email: sales@ftplsg.com

----------

